# iMovie Theater ne fonctionne pas sur Apple TV



## Kriskool (14 Janvier 2016)

J'ai acheté le dernier Apple TV 4eme génération dans l'espoir de visionner mes creations postées sur iMovie Theater (Imovie Cinéma en français) Eh bien on indique que la connexion avec iCloud pose problème ...
Jai appelé apple qui a pris compte du problème mais ne ma pas proposé de solution... 
Quia ce problème ? et peut être une solution ?...
merci a vous


----------

